# Change of pace



## kodakrome (Feb 15, 2018)

Went birding this morning with a fisheye lens...


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 15, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> Went birding this morning with a fisheye lens...


Cool!


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2018)

How about birding wide. Cats are allowed too.

Jack


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 16, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Went birding this morning with a fisheye lens...
> ...



Thanks for the comment, Don.


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 16, 2018)

Jack Douglas said:


> How about birding wide. Cats are allowed too.
> 
> Jack



That's really nice, Jack.


----------



## Don Haines (Feb 16, 2018)

kodakrome said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > kodakrome said:
> ...



I have tried wide angle for birding, but not fisheye. I would have sworn that it was a poor choice of lenses and I would have been wrong. I will have to give it a try.....


----------



## kodakrome (Feb 16, 2018)

Don Haines said:


> kodakrome said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



Wow, I've never seen that many ducks in one spot. Good lens choice.


----------



## Jack Douglas (Feb 16, 2018)

Thanks Kodachrome. I could do better but I'm afraid he's going to smash that beak into the glass, assuming he doesn't bite as he sometimes does when he thinks I'm ridiculing him. 

Don, you must have been standing with a handful of corn right in the middle. Are they migrating or hanging around?

Jack


----------

